# bumper boy vs max 5000



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

can i get some feedback from somebody who knows the pros and cons of each product. i like the price of the max 5000 and it seems more convenient to not have to reload the charges after every firing.
________
LovelyWendie99


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Do a search on the 2 and you'll find plenty of comparisons... and I bet you'll end up picking Bumper Boys.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i tried doing a search with the key word max 5000 under product review and i didn't find anything. hmmm. i'll try some other things.
________
Lamborghini Concept S Specifications


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh that's right... I think there is some issues going on with the RTF search feature. 

I have 4 Bumper Boy 4 shooters with advanced sound and I have no complaints. They are compact, easy to carry, weigh only 9 pounds each and easy to set up. I have had only a couple of misfires in almost 3 years of use and that was due to wet .22 blanks. I have no experience with the other launcher so I’ll let others make the comments. Do a search in the dog section of the Refuge Forums and you’ll find plenty of info.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I sold my Max 5000 and bought Bumper boy stuff. Max 5000 was too heavy for me and the bumpers were light and did not fly well in a wind. Same company has a new launcher, Max 5000 is no longer made. Have not seen one of those yet, but I love the BB stuff.


----------

